# 211K Recording Programs on USB Hard Drive



## mickeyboat (Dec 30, 2009)

Does anyone have any experience recording programs via 211K using a USB plug in hard drive? I have a space limitation for a receiver in my motorhome and the DVR units are too large. According to the Dish salesman he said this is possible. Is this a novelty or real or another Dish information mistake? Does the 211K actually have a USB port? If possible, is it pretty easy to record future programs and play them back similar to the DVR receivers we have in our home? If this works, will it record both HD and SD?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Yes to all your questions. You'll need to pay one time $40 for activate the 'feature'.


----------



## mickeyboat (Dec 30, 2009)

P Smith said:


> Yes to all your questions. You'll need to pay one time $40 for activate the 'feature'.


Anyone have a recommendation on the best USB 1 TB hard drive to connect to the 211 K? Anything special in the selection?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Just be sure it's not going into sleep mode by itself, if yes DL manufacturer's utility and disable the future. The drive for 211[k] models play a role of system disk and should be on all the time.


----------



## mickeyboat (Dec 30, 2009)

P Smith said:


> Just be sure it's not going into sleep mode by itself, if yes DL manufacturer's utility and disable the future. The drive for 211[k] models play a role of system disk and should be on all the time.


Is there a specific make and model hard drive someone can recommend that does not go into the sleep mode by itself?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I never had problems ( because always can handle such things by myself), but ppl posted a lot of info here - use Search and you'll get a lot data for choose.


----------

